# Guess who I found..... im super happy!



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I uploaded them from my computer so you get best quality.....

I found him this morning running around on my floor not much alive when I found him but I think with 3 days with out food or water he would be slow, so first 2 hours giving him water and got him eating a cricket by hand so here are the pics.... enjoy....

the first pic will be my avatar


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You're lucky.
They are cool but just too much risk with pets and kids around for me.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

lucky


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Wow! That's about a million to one shot! Now get something like a one quart glass jar with a screw on top and drill some SMALL holes in it for it.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Wow! That's about a million to one shot! Now get something like a one quart glass jar with a screw on top and drill some SMALL holes in it for it.


Yeah! I got him in a quater glass container im gona keep him in it untill he's bigger then move him to the tank.... and more like 1 out of a billion lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I wouldn't be able to sleep knowing that was loose in my house...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

hey think you all will like this pic.... this one is only 8'' and the angle of hte cam makes him look bigger but it's only 8'' but if one at this size was lose id not be sleeping but for mine in the pics eating a 1/4'' cricket not worried at all lol


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

told yah


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

ok am I the only one who doesn't know what this thing is? lol
How come they are so rare to find?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

"qickshot said:


> ok am I the only one who doesn't know what this thing is? lol
> How come they are so rare to find?


it;s a peruvian centipied.... correct my spelling lol

but they are not rare to find just have to contact hte right people if you want a few ill hook you up and you will have them tomorrow! lol

Edit* I just seen you are in canada I thought you were in the US well in that case they are rare in canada at this time.... and im getting the last one lol im gona have 2 soon lol march april is when they import monster ones I knwo the guy who imports them at that size I sill can hook you up and will get you the best deal...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Good lord!...this critter was running loose in your house? Even as a tarantula keeper this sends shivers down my spine! 
I'm not even 100 percent comfy cozy with tarantulas. I make damn sure tops are secure....everyday!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The picture of the giant one on that guy's arm makes me wants to cry.

I truly, deeply hate these things. No more of these threads for me.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

makes you want to cry lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL im excited to grow him out and for sure when he is that size ill have pics up....


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

so when they get huge like that, what do you feed them? just tons of crickets?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

some_kid said:


> so when they get huge like that, what do you feed them? just tons of crickets?


well they say mice but for my knolage I know mice are not hte best for pets ill proly just make a milk shake of meal worms and crickets for him and my bosc....


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

lol, i hope you can have a "designated blender" for that.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

some_kid said:


> lol, i hope you can have a "designated blender" for that.


yeah "minny coffie grinder for other substances" lol


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> so when they get huge like that, what do you feed them? just tons of crickets?


well they say mice but for my knolage I know mice are not hte best for pets ill proly just make a milk shake of meal worms and crickets for him and my bosc....
[/quote]
sounds delicious......


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

bigredjeep said:


> so when they get huge like that, what do you feed them? just tons of crickets?


well they say mice but for my knolage I know mice are not hte best for pets ill proly just make a milk shake of meal worms and crickets for him and my bosc....
[/quote]
sounds delicious......
[/quote]

Yeah, that, or "sounds like an immunity challenge or the slop for the losers of the food challenge"...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Get yourself a breeding colony of roaches to feed him and your Bosc. I'd recommend either Blaberus craniifer, deaths head roaches or Blaberus discoidalis, the discoid or false deaths head roaches. They get good and meaty, are easy to breed, don't fly and can't climb glass. They're very prolific and don't have a real funky smell either. Some people recommend Madagascar Hissing roaches (Gromphadorhina portentosa) but I don't like them as much. Those can climb glass, have smaller litters and STINK if not kept real clean.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Get yourself a breeding colony of roaches to feed him and your Bosc. I'd recommend either Blaberus craniifer, deaths head roaches or Blaberus discoidalis, the discoid or false deaths head roaches. They get good and meaty, are easy to breed, don't fly and can't climb glass. They're very prolific and don't have a real funky smell either. Some people recommend Madagascar Hissing roaches (Gromphadorhina portentosa) but I don't like them as much. Those can climb glass, have smaller litters and STINK if not kept real clean.


I was gona start a colony but was not sure what type the guy I got the cent from has a few colonys and ill have to ask him about the name and ill start that what is there growth rate faster than crickets?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> I was gona start a colony but was not sure what type the guy I got the cent from has a few colonys and ill have to ask him about the name and ill start that what is there growth rate faster than crickets?


Growth rate is roughly equivalent to crickets, maybe a little slower but at birth they are the size of a 8-10 week cricket and fully grown are the size of 4-6 large crickets. Bosc monitors do very well on a diet of roaches. You can also supplement with the San Diego Zoo turkey diet. SDZ Diet


----------

